
Apple Slapped with Class Action Lawsuit Over In-App Purchases - jamesbritt
http://www.pcworld.com/article/225396/apple_slapped_with_class_action_lawsuit_over_inapp_purchases.html
======
makecheck
Whenever I'm about to make a purchase, a dialog pops up telling me this, and
it also _requires my password_.

It is hard to imagine how Apple can be _sued_ over this, even in a
parents/children situation, because the device is _clearly_ set up to make it
difficult to purchase by accident. You are supposed to know what you're doing.

Apparently this lawsuit comes from parents who turned off all the warnings on
their device and handed it to their children. Sorry folks, time to do your own
parenting and not rely on the law to do it for you.

